# Annoyed by unknown persistent algae



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had the worst time with algae lately, as it has been hard to maintain my tank while I am at school. I have an unknown algae or cyanobacteria that is ravaging my plants. Please help!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Staghorn. You are underfertilizing macro nutrients.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

okay, so if I dose them it should go away?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, it will. Manual removal of the worst of it will help. Have a look at the link here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/56292-black-thread-algae.html

It's likely that your macro nutrient levels are even lower than his. I know it's a great hobby and the temptation is frequently to dive right in, but you really need a plan first.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

it had been fine for a while, and then just recently it went crazy. I did a water change, and pulled out as much as I could and pruned some hard hit leaves. I also added some more ferts, I will have to wait until next weekend to check on them again.


----------

